# dude what the hell

## I03rr0r

i just noticed that i dont have telnet on my computer so i do a emerge and it dont clucking exist

some one give me a name of a telnet client

----------

## ender wiggin

use the search, luke.

emerge -s telnet

----------

## MrZaius

Ahem:

Telling someone to just emerge a telnet client isn't really a response to the initial post's (badly worded) question.

Why on earth isn't there a telnet client in the gentoo base install?

I mean, I haven't seen an OS since Win 3.1 that didn't have one.  Every distro of linux since Caldera OpenLinux Base 1.0 (my first, and pre-SCO.  seven years ago.  2.0.x kernel.  don't gripe at me over it.) has had a telnet client in the base install.

This is a really, really weird design decision that warrants explanation.

----------

## cdunham

 *Quote:*   

> This is a really, really weird design decision that warrants explanation.

 

Based on what criteria? I don't want that crap on my systems, so I'm glad it's not in the "base install", whatever that is.

If you need it, it's there. What's the big deal?

----------

## zeky

```
emerge telnet-bsd

```

Give him a break, maby he just wants to check if he can reach some "xyz" port of some "xyz" application  :Smile: 

----------

## dsegel

It's not in the base install because telnet is a dying protocol and everybody should be switching to ssh instead.

The real question is, why doesn't Windows include an ssh client?

----------

## MrZaius

I noticed telnet was missing when I needed to telnet (EDIT: on port 110, pop3) into a mailserver that I normally only use a webclient to access.  I didn't need fetchmail screwing up my stored messages, and I didn't need to download the 4-5 some ebuilds it would have taken to get fetchmail, pine, or whatever running on the system in question.

Telnet is useful for a hell of a lot more than just a remote shell.

The decision to leave it out based solely on the security issues raised by using it in place of ssh is one that, as I said, warrants explanation.

Maybe it was the right one, but I'd sure like it if someone would point out why it was.

----------

## Earthwings

telnet is a big security risk that nowadays is used by only very few people. the "base install" (~system) only includes applications that are needed to get gentoo running, and telnet is definitely not one of them.

----------

## dt

I use telnet to check ports on various servers/services, eg

```
telnet mailserver 25
```

I agree that it has no place in the base install and it was very easy to emerge when required. I am wondering if there is a different tool to do what I am trying to do in the above example?

----------

## bcressey

 *dt wrote:*   

> I use telnet to check ports on various servers/services, eg
> 
> ```
> telnet mailserver 25
> ```
> ...

 

Try netcat.

```
nc mailserver 25
```

Netcat also works to connect to UDP ports.

----------

## tam1138

I don't have anything topical to add, I just wanted to mention that this thread gets my vote for "best title" in quite some time.

----------

## Immortal Q

 *tam1138 wrote:*   

> I don't have anything topical to add, I just wanted to mention that this thread gets my vote for "best title" in quite some time.

 

In the proud tradition of forum whoring, I, too, would like to point out that this forum could use a more descriptive title.

I use ktelnet - as far as I can remember, it was either part of the base install, or it merged in with something else -- I never specifically emerged a telnet client, but ktelnet works pretty well.

----------

## Given M. Sur

ktelnetl isn't on my box, so it must not be a part of the base install.  Also not a part of KDE (which I assumed because of the 'k')

As for the name "dude what the hell" I think under number 5 of the forum guidelines they should link to this thread  :Wink: 

----------

## allancairns

Guys,

One of the plus points for me with Gentoo is the amount of stuff (both crap and useful) that is NOT in the base install. 

I just set up a headless web/mail server and I know every package that went into it (outside of the base emerge system). I also have a fair idea of the purpose of every service running. 

From the P.O.V. of a relative Linux novice, this makes securing my server much easier and, seriously, how much easier could you get than 'emerge -s telnet'?

Re the merits of telnet - I went with SSH - far more secure.

Cheers,

Allan

----------

## ender wiggin

 *MrZaius wrote:*   

> Ahem:
> 
> Telling someone to just emerge a telnet client isn't really a response to the initial post's (badly worded) question.
> 
> 

 

Ahem, yourself. The original poster didn't ask a question. He demanded the name of a telnet client . I provided the command that would list all available telnet packages in portage so he could make up his own mind.

As for its exclusion from the base install being a "weird design decision", I disagree. The gentoo base install is not meant to be a complete, fully functional system with everything that everyone might possibly want. It is designed to be as minimal as possible, while giving you a foundation to build YOUR config on top of. I sure don't want telnet installed on my boxes by default. If it's there it's because I put it there, and I had a good reason for installing it.

----------

## tam1138

 *Immortal Q wrote:*   

> In the proud tradition of forum whoring, I, too, would like to point out that this forum could use a more descriptive title.

 

 *00420 wrote:*   

> As for the name "dude what the hell" I think under number 5 of the forum guidelines they should link to this thread  

 

Actually, I was serious.  I laughed out loud when I read it.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## billium

I need telnet to connect to various embedded devices, ISDN router, Dallas Semi Tini, etc.  The protocol is not dead, security is not needed everywhere!

Billy

----------

## bigsmoke

I sometimes use Telnet, although I don't agree one bit with MrZaiusthat that it should find its way into the base system.

Telnet is still irreplaceable as the only means of connecting to some network devices and hosts that don't support SSH (and don't need to because the only open the Telnet port to the local network).

While, unline billium, I personally don't need it for these purposes, I do use it ocassionally to connect to a mail- or webserver.

However, let me emphasize that not including a telnet daemon by default is truly of the utmost importance for the overal security of the avarage Linux installations. Every OS that does include (a sometimes running) TelnetD bij default is bound to make it into the top 10 of least secure operating systems.

Telnet shouldn't be used for remote login over an untrusted network.

----------

## dkaplowitz

One of the reasons I like gentoo so much is the simple fact that I personally control (just about) everything that's installed on my box. The reason I switched from Redhat to Gentoo is because even minimal installs of Redhat were so bloated with absolutely useless apps and services ---half of which were enabled and listening on open ports.

So take your pick. Use a bloated OS that does everything for you because it assumes you need hand holding, or use an OS that you can easily add anything you want to it (but you have to actually know about it. want it, and install it) because the creators of the distro assume you know enough to set your box up the way you want it set up. Pretty simple if you ask me.

O yeah, and thanks for this thread. I came here looking for a telnet client cuzz I wanted to connect to my mail server and had the same problem as the creator of this thread.This was the first thread that came up. So it was a helpful to me.

----------

## TheCoop

afaik the original telnet client is in the netkit-telnetd package

----------

